# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Πράσινο τσάι

## RAMBO

με αφορμη ενα αθρο που διαβασα  βραζιλιανοι επιστημονεσ ανακαλυψαν οτι οσοι πινουν τσαι καταφερνουν να αυξησουν την μυικη τουσ μαζα καθωσ με την βοηθεια του τσαγιου χαλουσαν λιγοτερα μυικα κιλα κατα την προπονηση με αποτελεσμα να  αυξησουν την μυικη μαζα τουσ.

----------


## KATERINI 144

ραμπο βάλε το αθρο να το δούμε.

----------


## RAMBO

ηταν απο περιοδικο κα ανεφερε μονο αυτα που σασ εγραψα

----------


## Eimai_fetes

K πως θα μαθουμε αν οντως ισχυει ??
Παντως αν συμβαινει ακουγεται καλο...

Λες γιαυτο να εγινε τουμπανο ???    :01. Razz:

----------


## skrwz21

το Λιπτον σε πρασινο τσαι κανει ?   :01. Unsure:

----------


## RAMBO

αρκει να ειναι πρασινο.παντοσ εγω σκεφτομαι και θα το δοκιμασω απο αυριο κιολασ δεν εχω τπτ να χασω.το αθρο ηταν μικρο κανω προσπαθειεσ αν το βρω θα το ανεβασω ....

----------


## Eimai_fetes

> το Λιπτον σε πρασινο τσαι κανει ?


Oχι φιλε μου δεν θεωρω πως κανει... Εγω οταν ειχα ξεκινησει μια διαιτα, για να χασω αρκετα κιλα (15+) ξεκινησα κ επιβα 2 κουπες πρασινο τσαι.
Την βρηκα σε μαγαζι με βοτανα. Πηρα πρασινο τσαι κ ηταν σαν μικρα μικρα μπαλακια... Αυτα τα εβραζες στο μπρικι, εριχνες μιση χουφτα, κ αυτα ανοιγαν (γινοντουσαν φυλλα μικρα), σουρωνα το τσαι κ το επινα.

Χαρακτηριστικο του πρασινου τσαγιου ειναι η ανυποφορητα πικριτητα που βγαζει. Ηταν τοσο πικρο, που για κανα τεταρτο μου εμενε στο στομα μια πικριτητα...χαλια... Αυτο ειναι βεβαια οτι πιο φυσικο κ οτι πιο υγειηνο για να πιεις.

Τα αλλα εχουν κ ζαχαρη, κ χημικες κατεργασιες κ πολλα πολλα....

----------


## skrwz21

οχι ρε τι λες δεν εχει ζαχαρη ουτε συντηρητικα μεσα, το ιδιο με ολα τα κλασσικα ειναι..σιγα
τωρα αυτο που λες εσυ ειναι πολυ τραβηγμενο νομιζω, για τα βοτανα, και δε πιστευω οτι αυτο θα βοηθησει στο να χασει καποιος τα κιλα που θελει..

----------


## mantus3

> οχι ρε τι λες δεν εχει ζαχαρη ουτε συντηρητικα μεσα, το ιδιο με ολα τα κλασσικα ειναι..σιγα
> τωρα αυτο που λες εσυ ειναι πολυ τραβηγμενο νομιζω, για τα βοτανα, και δε πιστευω οτι αυτο θα βοηθησει στο να χασει καποιος τα κιλα που θελει..


το πρασινο τσαι κανονικα ειναι πολυ πικρο λογο της μεγαλης του περιεκτικοτητας σε καφεινη. αυτος ειναι κ ενας απο τους λογους που πολες εταιριες το βγαζουν με πολες γευσεις. επιδι αλιως δεν πινετε... οσο για το τραβιγμενο, μια χαρα ειναι, γιατι αμα περιμενεις απο τα κουτακια κ τα φακελακια να χασεις εχεις χαθει

----------


## Levrone

παιρνω πρασινο τσαι απο μαγαζι με βοτανα κτλ..μπορει να πιω χαλαρα και ενα λιτρο την ημερα..

πινω 2-3 ωρες πριν την προπονηση και κανα 3ωρο μετα την προπονηση..γενικα μεσα στη μερα μπορω να πιω και ενα λιτρο χαλαρα..αλλα ουτε λιπτον ουτε τιποτα..πρασινο πικρο..πλεον αλλωστε το εχω συνη8ισει και παει ανετα κατω..και στο φιναλε ας επιλεγουμε και κατι φυσικο, γιατι το λιπτον ολο και ενα συντηρητικακι (νομιζω) θα το εχει..

και κατι αλλο, καμια κυριακη, που μπορει να φαω κανα κοψιδι ή κανα γλυκο, στο στομαχι μου γινεται πολεμος..σα να καιγεται ο οργανισμος μου..οταν γυρισω και πιω ενα τσαι ειναι σα να "καθαριζω" όλος μεσα μου..ασε που σε παει κατευθειαν WC..αλλα το νιωθεις οτι ειναι φουλ αντιοξειδωτικο..ΒΑΣΙΚΟ στη διατροφη μου το πρασινο τσαι..

και κατι τελευταιο, για μυικη "ανοδο" και τσαι εχω ακουσει αλλα για το κοκκινο τσαι, δεν ξερω αν στεκει αυτο, απλα και καλα οτι το κοκκινο τσαι ειναι αντικαταβολικο..

----------


## giannis64

> το πρασινο τσαι κανονικα ειναι πολυ πικρο λογο της μεγαλης του περιεκτικοτητας σε καφεινη. αυτος ειναι κ ενας απο τους λογους που πολες εταιριες το βγαζουν με πολες γευσεις. επιδι αλιως δεν πινετε... οσο για το τραβιγμενο, μια χαρα ειναι, γιατι αμα περιμενεις απο τα κουτακια κ τα φακελακια να χασεις εχεις χαθει


 +1 :03. Clap:

----------


## Svein

Παιδιά εγώ τώρα που είναι καλοκαίρι έχω πάρει από το super market πράσινο τσάι σε φακελάκια βάζο μισό ποτήρι καυτό νερό ρίχνω μέσα ένα φακελάκι το αφήνω 10 λεπτά βάζω μισό λεμόνι και μετά βάζω 8-10 παγκάκια και το πίνω παγωμένο.....2 ποτήρια την μέρα!!!!!!Κάνω κανένα λάθος ????????πρέπει να το πίνει ζεστό?????

----------


## skrwz21

καλη φαση, παντως παιζουνε και κατι HERBALIFE τελευταια, αλλα τσιμπανε στην τιμη, εχει δοκιμασει κανεις τπτ τετοια ??

----------


## KATERINI 144

> πρέπει να το πίνει ζεστό?????


οχι δεν υπάρχει λογος, ζεστο το χειμώνα για τα λαιμό.

----------


## Svein

> οχι δεν υπάρχει λογος, ζεστο το χειμώνα για τα λαιμό.


ʼAμα το αφήνω 10min και βάλε για πιο δυνατή γεύση και όχι 2min-3min που γραφή το κουτί πειράζει???

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> Φίλε μπορείς να μας πεις που ακριβώς το βρήκες γιατί σε ένα ΑΒ και έναν Σκλαβενίτη που έψαξα δεν υπάρχει?


Mετα απο τοσους μηνες  ίσως το απέσυραν...

----------


## DENNISGR

> με αφορμη ενα αθρο που διαβασα  βραζιλιανοι επιστημονεσ ανακαλυψαν οτι οσοι πινουν τσαι καταφερνουν να αυξησουν την μυικη τουσ μαζα καθωσ με την βοηθεια του τσαγιου χαλουσαν λιγοτερα μυικα κιλα κατα την προπονηση με αποτελεσμα να  αυξησουν την μυικη μαζα τουσ.


Δεν νομιζω ισχυει κατι τετοιο  :02. Shock:

----------


## vickypek

> Φίλε μπορείς να μας πεις που ακριβώς το βρήκες γιατί σε ένα ΑΒ και έναν Σκλαβενίτη που έψαξα δεν υπάρχει?


τωρα το ξαναεβαλαν ΑΒ,σκλαβενιτη δεν το βρηκα ποτε.πλεον μονο ΑΒ και σε καβες ποτων 1 ευρω μισολιτρο..

----------


## Rocky82

Καλησπέρα σας!
Πολλά τα οφέλη για την υγεία από το πράσινο τσάι!
Το προτιμώ μετά από το βράσιμο και την παραμονή του στο καυτό νερό μετά από ένα 15λεπτο,να βάζω παγάκια και να το πίνω κρύο,μια καλή λύση για το καλοκαίρι.
Προτείνω μισό ή ολόκληρο στημένο λεμόνι μέσα.
Από άρθρο, "Διαπιστώθηκε με μελέτη ότι οι χυμοί εσπεριδοειδών βοηθούν στην καλύτερη απορρόφηση των μοναδικών αντιοξειδωτικών τις κατεχίνες που περιέχει το πράσινο τσάι".
Για περισσότερα απλά στο google ψάξτε "λεμόνι στο πράσινο τσάι".

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια καλησεπρα..το πρασινο τσαι πως το φτιαχνετε?ποση ποσοτητα να βαλω?2 φακελακια? ζαχαρινες να βαλω?να το πινω κρυο η ζεστο?

----------


## tolis93

υπαρχει ενα μαλλον καινουργιο ελληνικο τσαι χωρις ζαχαρη κτλπ δε θυμαμαι μαρκα.δν λεω τα εψα herbal πρεπει να λεγεται.ειναι οντως τσαι.σαν αυτο π πινουμε αλλα με ελαφρως καλυτερη γευση λογω αρωματικων και στεβια.αλλα ειναι οντως καθαρο τσαι.αν βρει κανενας κατι περεταιρω καλο θα ηταν να το γραψει.εψαξα αλλα δν βρηκα κατι ιδιαιτερο.κ σε ενα περιπτερο το βρηκα ουτε καν σε σουπερμαρκετ...

----------


## Giannis.

Παιδιά εγώ καμια βδομάδα τώρα έχω που πίνω λίπτον.. Δεν κανει και τπτ σπουδαίο. θέλω να αγοράσω κανένα extract γιατί δεν είναι και το αγαπημένο μου ρόφημα το τσάι. Μπορεί κανείς να μου προτείνει κατι? Σκεφτομαι να βρω κάτι μόνος μου αλλά φοβάμαι μη με πιάσουν κορόιδο και πληρώσω παραπάνω λεφτα.

----------


## Mikekan

Δεν νομίζω οτι τα αποτελέσματα απο οποιοδήποτε πράσινο τσάι ειναι παρατηρησιμο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορείς μα δοκιμασεις κάτι καλύτερο απο το Lipton.

----------


## its Johnny

> Δεν νομίζω οτι τα αποτελέσματα απο οποιοδήποτε πράσινο τσάι ειναι παρατηρησιμο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορείς μα δοκιμασεις κάτι καλύτερο απο το Lipton.


για πρώτινε 1-2  :01. Wink: 
Επισεις ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για το tava;;
Σε περιοδο ογκου (+500 θερμιδες περιπου και 50carbs/30protein/20fats)  θα με βοηθαγε να καιω και λιγο λιγο λιπος ταυτοχρονα βαζοντας ογκο;;
(Lean bulking)

----------


## Giannis.

> για πρώτινε 1-2 
> Επισεις ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για το tava;;
> Σε περιοδο ογκου (+500 θερμιδες περιπου και 50carbs/30protein/20fats)  θα με βοηθαγε να καιω και λιγο λιγο λιπος ταυτοχρονα βαζοντας ογκο;;
> (Lean bulking)


Φιλε Jonny μην το κάνεις αυτό. Το τσάι προκαλεί διούρηση. Στον όγκο ένα μέρος των κιλών που βάζεις είναι και νερό. Ειδικά αν παίρνεις και κρεατίνη, δεν θα σου κάνει καλό. Για lean bulk απλά βάλε μισή ωρίτσα περπάτημα ή 10 λεπτάκια χαλαρό τρέξιμο στο τελος της προπόνησης. Αν δεν έχεις κρεατίνη τότε πάρε μία μονουδρική, βοηθάει στο lean bulk.

----------


## sailim

Τυχαινει σε καποιον οταν πίνει πρασινο τσαι, να εχει στομαχικες ενοχλησεις-καούρες;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αμεσως μετα το ξυπνημα μια μεγαλη κουπα με πρασινο τσαι το θεωρω πολυ ωφελιμο για τον οργανισμο κ το εφαρμοζω οσο μπορω.  
Το πρωινο πρεπει να ακολουθησει τουλαχιστον μετα απο 20-30 λεπτα. Καλο ειναι το ροφημα να ειναι ετοιμο απο το προηγουμενο βραδυ για θεμα χρονου κ ευκολιας.
Παντα χυμα (αυτο που ειναι σαν μπαλακια κ μετα ανοιγει) κ ολο κ καμια μιξη θα του κανω  :01. Razz:  με κινεζικο η λουιζα φρεσκια απο την γλαστρα μου.
Το θεμα της διουρησης μετα σιγουρα ειναι ενα θεμα ,γιαυτο ειπα το εφαρμοζω οποτε μπορω.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καλο το πρασινο τσαι αλλα μαλλον το παρακανα τελευταια (οχι μονο το πρωι αλλα κ το απογευμα) κ μου φερνει αυπνια.

----------


## LuNaT1C

Για πράσινο τσάι γενικότερα προτείνετε κάτι σε συμπλήρωμα ή το πάμε με φυσικό τρόπο?
Έχετε κάτι δοκιμασμένο και εγγυημένο?

Φαντάζομαι τα έτοιμα lipton κτλ δεν κάνουν και πολλά πράγματα έτσι δεν είναι ?

----------


## jjohny

> Για πράσινο τσάι γενικότερα προτείνετε κάτι σε συμπλήρωμα ή το πάμε με φυσικό τρόπο?
> Έχετε κάτι δοκιμασμένο και εγγυημένο?
> 
> Φαντάζομαι τα έτοιμα lipton κτλ δεν κάνουν και πολλά πράγματα έτσι δεν είναι ?


Πάρε απο ένα μαγαζί με βότανα πρασινο τσάι και βραστό μόνος σ.Πολύ ανώτερο απο Λίπτον.  Δεν νομίζω οτι χρειαζεται σε συμπλήρωμα. Μπορείς να βραδείς και μια κατσαρόλα να το βάλεις σε μπουκάλια κ ψυγείο. Εγώ έτσι εκανα. Οχι τ πρασινο όμως, επερνα αλλα σε συνδυασμούς. Το βάζεις σε μπουκάλια κ ρίχνεις και καμια κουτάλια μελι μέσα όταν είναι ζεστό για γεύση αμα θέλεις.

----------


## Fit4Art

Γεια σας παιδιά,

Έχω φτιάξει ένα ΒΙΝΤΕΟ στο YouTube σχετικά με τα πολύ καλά οφέλη που μπορούμε να προσκομίσουμε πίνοντας ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ ΤΣΑΙ καθημερινά.

Το πράσινο τσάι περιέχει ισχυρά αντιοξειδωτικά και είναι ένα πολύ καλό ρόφημα, που πρέπει όλοι να το προσθέσουμε στη διατροφή μας για καλύτερη ευεξία και υγεία.

----------


## billy89

Που είναι τα λινκ γι' αυτές τις έρευνες? Και ειδικά γι' αυτή με την καύση λίπους

----------

